# Hi all - another newbie to the site



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello

I've only just recently discovered FF, I've spent a few days observing and have finally plucked up the courage to join in.  DH and I have been ttc since marrying almost six years ago.  Our journey so far has involved ICSI #1 +ve but biochem, FET #1 -ve and ICSI #2 +ve with m/c in Aug 05 at 11wks.  We are now ready to climb aboard the rollercoaster again, but are considering visiting our GP for referral to a different clinic (we are in the North East of England).  In the meantime I'm forcing wellman vitamins onto DH and taking wellwoman myself - can't harm can it!  While having previous tx I didn't realise such support was available on line, so glad I do now ready for our next go (quite excited at the prospect).  I'm lucky to have supportive family and friends, but there is so much they can't begin to understand, only those going through the same or similar can.  It doesn't help that so many friends and colleagues seem to be fallilng pregnant at the mo either!  My best friend is currently 14 weeks, she admitted that she was nervous telling me that she was pregnant as she knows our situation, I admit I cried buckets of self pity, but am so happy for her and am looking forward to sharing in her (fingers crossed) trouble free pregnancy and healthy bubba.

Anyway, if I don't sign off now I'm gonna get carried away and bore you.

Thanks for "listening"

Love Essa x


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Essa, 

Welcome to FF, you are right, this place is a little gem..............you will find heaps of support and help..............plus a huge number of new friends!

Good luck with your future treatment

Love PoPs xx


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi everyone - I am also new to this site and have spent the last couples of weeks reading the information posted on this site and have found all of the information given by the members very informative.

My husband and I have been trying to concieve for 18mths and have recentlydiscovered that he has varicose veins on his testes which is lowering his sperm count to 33million, but the motility etc is also not great. The specialist has told us that removal of the vveins will not improve his sperm count so therefore we are currently waiting for my test results before we are referred to a fertility clinic. He is 30 and I am 31 and as I was diagnosed with Crohns Disease 9 years ago and my mum started her menopause at 35 we thought we had better start trying - and I am now glad that we did.

I have a few questions and wondered if anyone knew the answers - so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I live in Essex and was wondering that if you have IUI treatment on the NHS does that count as your one free attempt or can you still have a cycle of IVF?

Many thanx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Essa

Welcome to FF - You have been through so much already but I am glad you have finally found us we are here to give you endless support & friendship.

Good luck we are all here for you

*Rach*


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

PoPs and Rach - thank you for the welcome, I'm sure I'm gonna end up hooked on this site!!  At present I only have access while at work, gonna have to get our internet connection at home sorted out!

Dancer - it's a fab site isn't it, so reassuring to know you aren't alone.  Sorry, I'm unable to answer your question regarding IUI funding, but I'm sure somebody on here will know.

Love Essa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi essa and welcome to ff

I hope u get lots of support here like i have had - good luck with everything

Kate


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Kate

Thanks for your post, it's lovely to get personals isn't it!!  

Wonder if you can help?  Don't want to seem ignorant  , but I've notice people have bubble ratings   and I'm not sure what they are.  I've figured how to blow them and am gonna do so for my lovely welcomes, but would like to know more about them.

Thanks again and good luck 

Essa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there essa i have cut and pasted this from another post so hope it helps!!


So you want to know what bubbles are?

    * Have you noticed how nice it is to give bubbles away? especially giving lots away?
    * Have you noticed how you check your bubble count when you log on?
    * That it means something special - but you cant quite put your finger on it?
    * The feeling of giving a bubble is just as great as receiving one, its kind of like a warm fuzzy cyber cuddle.

Thats because bubbles are a currency of friendship - a small token that helps both you and your friend by temporarily taking your thoughts away - just for a second or two(Although lately it appears to take peoples minds on holiday for a couple of weeks  )

Doesn't it feel nice to receive a bubble from a friend or even get one in secret from an unknown person while your not online 

The Rules are simple....

Bubbles are currency, Love everyone - but don't give too many away  

If you look under the persons name you will see the words click to blow 

You wont see these words under your own name as you cant give yourself bubbles.


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to ff, this site is great for advice and support.  Goodluck with your future treatment.

Jappa xx


----------



## C.M.S (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Essa,

Just discovered what bubbles are too! Hope we get a few cos I,m new too as you know.

Best of luck Hunny!

Catherine x


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Essa and everyone else.
I'm new to the site too - logged on yesterday - felt it was time to get some emotional support before i went crazy!  I understand how you feel with your best mate, as had the same situation with mine last year.  She gave birth to a beautiful baby boy and asked me to be godmother, which is lovely.  Not the same as the want we have for wishing it was our won us eh.    My younger sister's pregnant now too.  This has been really hard for me, but again, on the positive, I am thinking how lucky I am to finally becoming an auntie.  

I found out my ft's were blocked last April, and I had cervical cancer (this was well hard to cope with after my DH and I had miscarried 2 years previous at 10 weeks).  Started my first course of IVF in December.  Took 6+ weeks worth of Buserelin, only to be told to stop it as it wasn't working.  I'm now waiting for my next cycle to happen to see if they'll consider me starting the treatment again.

It's nice to know that we aren't on our own through these difficult times and I want to be here for everyone too!

Take care, hope to speak soon.

Louise D
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi louise Davis and welcome to ff

Hope u can find lots of support and advice here

Kate


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Louise D

Heck, what a lot you have been through Hun, you've done well not to go crazy up to this point!!  I hope that on your next cycle they will have learnt from December's experience and will be guns blazing to start you again - keeping everything crossed for you.

I agree, I think this site is a Godsend, you can feel so alone on the IVF journey. My only problem is that I don't get as much work done as I should as I keep sneaking on for updates (only have access at work at the mo, gonna get tinternet connection sorted at home soon).

Take care

Essa xx


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Louise D you should be really proud of yourself for not going mad by now. And Essa it wont be easy for you watching those around fall pregnant but try and keep smiling. 

Lots of luck to you both
Natalina xxx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Essa, Kate, Natalina

Thank you for all your lovely messages.

It's been great since I joined yesterday, aside from the fact I haven't got any jobs done!!!!!  Been in the chat room today, that's good fun!  I do hope the hospital sort out my treatment plan right for the second time, it's horrible isn't it, you feel out of control with it all - your life in their hands sort of thing.  Does anyone feel the same?  never mind, at least we're lucky to be having the treatment in the first place (I'm very lucky as my Mum's paid towards ours).

Take care all -  
Love
Lou
x


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

I know how you feel Louise. It is like you never know what to think or feel but at least we have got our other halfs and each other to bounce off.

Keep smiling
Natalina xxx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Natalina - You keep smiling for me too babe won't you
Louise
xxxxxxx


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

No problem Louise. It would be a pleasure mate. I will send you lots of positive energy. Lots of kisses and a great big hug

     

Let me know when your next cycle starts and what the outcome is. Also if you just need someone to chat too I am always here. I have added you to my buddy list.

Keep smiling
Natalina xxx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks babe - same as that coming right back at ya!         let me know as soon as your injections start won't you.  I've added you to my buddy list now too - so am with you all the way.  Like I said before, be strong and brave, we're with you all the way (me and paul).

Loads of love and hugs honey bun
xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lousie - where abouts in Hampshire are u?

Kate


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

In Andover babe.  Have you heard of it?  Why do you ask?  Are you near me? xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah ive heard of andover - the reason why i ask is coz i work at Basingstoke Hospital - i live in Reading

Kate xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Kate

Wow, small world.  I had my wisdom tooth out at Basingstoke Hospital on Tueday!!!!  What department do you work in?

Love 

Lou
xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

God it is a small world!!

I work on the medical Assessment unit as a student nurse although currently on study leave then start my placements all over the hospital!!

Kate xx


----------



## Lou D (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh I wish you'd been there Tuesday, it was awful, you could have held my hand!!!!

Where are you having your fertility treatment then hon?  I'm having mine at Salisbury.

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lou D

Aww why was it so bad? Which dept did u have it done in?

Me and hubby are having our investigations at the Royal Berks Hospital as we live in Berkshire and not Hampshire.

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------

